# Soundproofing a Bathroom



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Check your local Lowe's. The ones around here have started to stock Quietrock 500. It should give you the sound isolation you need with a lot less work than the DD+GG. And, yes, the door will probably be the weak point. You may need to install vinyl sweeps to seal the gaps as much as you can.


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

The door is the weak point as Jerry said.

Regarding the Quiet Rock, they are fine products. As far as which is better, look to what the total weight of the system will be as well as how damped. You'll find that a sheet of $6 standard 5/8" drywall is mass and even a 1/2 tube of damping material will do the trick.

If you've ever used caulk, you can apply damping material.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Ted White said:


> The door is the weak point as Jerry said.
> 
> Regarding the Quiet Rock, they are fine products. As far as which is better, look to what the total weight of the system will be as well as how damped. You'll find that a sheet of $6 standard 5/8" drywall is mass and even a 1/2 tube of damping material will do the trick.
> 
> If you've ever used caulk, you can apply damping material.


Agreed about the double 5/8" plus GG is usually a better solution, but in this case it may interfere with the toilet offset.


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

Historically the very thin, low cost pre-damped drywall has very low test results. Almost the same as simple standard drywall. 

If the offset is an issue, use the thinnest drywall that can be accommodated. 

The door is still the likely culprit. You might consider a drop down automatic door bottom.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I used insulation on the bathroom wall the borders the bedroom to cut down on sound
I also put a radio in the bathroom, I turn it on when I'm in there
Wife doesn't use it much
I need to replace the bathroom door with a solid door


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Want to soundproof bath+ use a pocket door is at odds with the goal. Best case scenario is with a hinged, solid door.
Ron


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

realestates010 said:


> Use paper egg trays for the first layer then put some foam. Make sure to put extra foam in the door joints and below the doors because it is the weakest part to soundproof.


Egg trays? The #1 internet acoustic myth I'm afraid


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

Mass is critically important to sound isolation. Solutions with less mass shouldn't be touted as advantageous. This is why standard drywall is such a great component. At $6 a sheet for 5/8" 72 lb rock, it's a great bargain. For higher levels of isolation consider the field application of a specific damping compound.

In this case, none of this is necessary.


----------

